# Australian Bushfire Victims



## mook jong man (Feb 8, 2009)

The bushfires in Victoria have killed at last count 126 good hard working Aussie men and women and it looks like the death toll will go even higher . 

Many of these brave Aussies died while trying to defend their homes from the flames , or lost their own homes while staying and helping their mate defend his.

 It is in these times of adversity that Aussie mateship comes to the fore . An Aussie always helps their mate.

To our brothers the Kiwi's , God bless you all , I see that you are sending 100 of your brave firefighters over here to help , thank's you blokes are staunch.

It is a sad time over here , as Aussies we are used to bushfires and in summer you can always smell the smoke from one somewhere . But these ones have been the worst in our history . 

I just ask all of you on here that you spare a little thought for all the people that have lost their loved ones and their homes.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 9, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2009)

.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 9, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 9, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Feb 9, 2009)

.


----------



## donna (Feb 10, 2009)

The deathtoll is still rising, many fires are still burning. today the authorities are saying there may be over 200 dead.
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25027772-601,00.html
It is heartrenching to watch the TV, hearing peoples stories, words cant express the sorrow we feel for the victims and their families. All over the country there are fundraising and donations happening, everyone is doing what they can to ease the physical burden of the people affected ,but what can you do to help ease the emotional pain? I wish all the tears that have been shed could wash away some of the pain.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 11, 2009)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 11, 2009)

A great sadness indeed for those poor souls taken in such a fashion.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 11, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 11, 2009)

.


----------

